# Lake Chickamauga - FLW $125K winner



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Michael Wooley, in only his 2nd year on the Walmart FLW tour won the event in Tennessee last weekend. His 45 minute interview airs tomorrow (Sat. 6/20) twice, 5-6am & 8-9am ET. Stream it live > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------

